# Blood sugars in type 2 pregnancy



## Lars88 (May 7, 2021)

Hi all.
I have type 2 and currently 13 weeks pregnant.  I take one 500mg tablet of metformin in the evening. Blood sugars usually well controlled since I was diagnosed in September and last hba1c was 37. 
The last week I have noticed that my blood sugars seem to be getting abit higher for foods that previously were OK. Still under target but they are higher than before. Interested to hear from other types 2 at what point your blood sugars started to increase in pregnancy (or if they did). Thanks


----------



## Inka (May 7, 2021)

@merrymunky is Type 2 but might well be busy with her baby. I’m Type 1 so I was already on insulin, however the pregnancy hormones cause insulin resistance for all of us. It’s perfectly normal to see blood sugar go up as strategies you used previously no longer work. It’s not anything you’re doing wrong or eating wrong.

13 weeks is around the time the placenta ups its hormone production so it might be this having an effect. As you’re still in target, just keep an eye on it and keep notes about your food and your blood sugar so that your team can get a good picture and adjust your medication as and when needed.


----------



## merrymunky (May 17, 2021)

Hi there,

I’m type 2. My levels started to go haywire after about 25 weeks. My consultant said to expect it from 18 weeks or so, so I think I got off lightly. I was on insulatard at night time and novorapid in the daytime for meals. I experienced a few hypos. With insulin which were very unpleasant but I managed to keep my levels under control most of the time.


----------

